# Used/Second-hand Elizabeth



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

So, is it even worth asking around to see if anyone has a used/second-hand Elizabeth v3 they would consider selling?

Or are they that good that everyone's loving them and holding on to them?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

EmmaC said:


> So, is it even worth asking around to see if anyone has a used/second-hand Elizabeth v3 they would consider selling?
> 
> Or are they that good that everyone's loving them and holding on to them?


 I think that's very unlikely....however if you get a V2 cheap, you can always get the LCC reflashed!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

EmmaC said:


> So, is it even worth asking around to see if anyone has a used/second-hand Elizabeth v3 they would consider selling?
> 
> Or are they that good that everyone's loving them and holding on to them?


 If I move to a bigger house and, and I have space for a bigger machine, like the Vostok 1 group, whenever that reaches production, then I might consider selling it. 😉

But until then... Nope. The Elizabeth is a great machine. Place an advert in the *wanted* section... You never know...


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Fairy nuff 

I figured I was punching a little above my weight


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

EmmaC said:


> Fairy nuff
> 
> I figured I was punching a little above my weight


 It seems @MediumRoastSteamis dying to get rid of his machine. Why don't you make him an offer he can't refuse? Maybe buy him this bigger house and see what happens?


----------

